# I need a UPS to last me a couple of minutes (around 2-3 minutes) under 2k



## sygeek (May 28, 2013)

We already have a generator in the apartment but there is a slight delay when the power goes off and the generator starts running (10-20 seconds), so I want a UPS that can manage until that. Budget is under 2k.


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2013)

assuming you have a normal system with normal power demands, you can grab any 600VA iBall/Frontech etc.


----------



## sygeek (May 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> assuming you have a normal system with normal power demands, you can grab any 600VA iBall/Frontech etc.


Here's my system:

ProcessorFX 63007599MotherboardAsus M5A97 Evo7235GPUSapphire 7870 2GB16000Hard Disk1 TB SATA4000PSUSeasonic Eco 600 600W4300MonitorDell S2240L9352RAMKingston HyperX Blu 4GB2250CabinetNZXT Source Elite 2102600SpeakersAny2000Optical DriveAny1000Total54586 (+2500)



anirbandd said:


> assuming you have a normal system with normal power demands, you can grab any 600VA iBall/Frontech etc.


How's this?


----------



## anirbandd (May 29, 2013)

will you be OC the gpu and proc??

if yes, you should get a 1.1kVA.

if not, 600VA.

but there will be chances of overload.


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> will you be OC the gpu and proc??
> 
> if yes, you should get a 1.1kVA.
> 
> ...


Can you name the specific model for both (@ cheapest)?


----------



## avinandan012 (May 30, 2013)

dont go anything less than APC 1.1kVA for that config ~ cheapest price i have seen is 4.8K


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> dont go anything less than APC 1.1kVA for that config ~ cheapest price i have seen is 4.8K


That's out of my budget. I'm not OCing either.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 30, 2013)

then get atleast an APC 800VA dont know price


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> then get atleast an APC 800VA dont know price


Can I manage with 600VA if I barely need it for 10-20 seconds?


----------



## avinandan012 (May 30, 2013)

at full load i dont think a 600Va will cut it. It will overload for sure

Search for Numeric 800VA UPS should be around 2.5K


----------



## lywyre (May 30, 2013)

You could try if a 600VA cuts your need by using any of your friends's UPS. Also, you try only connecting your system and modem/router and not connecting your monitor/speakers etc. Still, if you are using a resource intensive application your PC could restart. I think you need at least 800VA for the config you have mentioned.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> at full load i dont think a 600Va will cut it. It will overload for sure
> 
> Search for Numeric 800VA UPS should be around 2.5K


What is the output power of the numeric 800va?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 2, 2013)

^that is a desi UPS.

you know the thing with desi things.. its power o/p will lower than rated.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^that is a desi UPS.
> 
> you know the thing with desi things.. its power o/p will lower than rated.


someone told me that apc 600va ups with 360W output will be fine unless I'm my computer is not on full load which will be the case since I don't plan to overclock now (in the future though, I will).

What is the point of 800VA ups with lower wattage when I only need the ups for 10-20 seconds?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 2, 2013)

sygeek said:


> someone told me that apc 600va ups with 360W output will be fine unless I'm my computer is not on full load which will be the case since I don't plan to overclock now (in the future though, I will).
> 
> What is the point of 800VA ups with lower wattage when I only need the ups for 10-20 seconds?


It not abput the backup, it about how much load the UPS can handle. Even with the AC supply on, if the PC's load goes beyond the UPS' capacity, it will shut down; forget any backup. And APC 800 VA is not available anymore. If any of your friend has an APC 600 VA UPS, then you may try running your PC on that.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 3, 2013)

also it is not advisable to choose a UPS at near average usage wattage(not VA) usage of your PC. Cause after some months of usage the battery will start to wear so it's efficiency & amount of charge it can hold also decrease.

So try to choose somewhat higher watt rating(total watts required by all components in full load) than needed so you will have some headroom for battery degradation.



harshilsharma63 said:


> It not abput the backup, it about how much load the UPS can handle. Even with the AC supply on, if the PC's load goes beyond the UPS' capacity, it will shut down; forget any backup. And APC 800 VA is not available anymore. If any of *your friend has an APC 600 VA UPS, then you may try running your PC on that*.


that's very good suggestion. Run a demanding game on UPS & switch off the mains see how long it can hold load so you will have a better idea.

I dont know about load times but i can give you some info.
One of my friend has a PC with i5 2400 with a intel board no gfx card 1 HDD & a 720p monitor with that I have seen him playing a full game of DOTA2(about 55mins) on a 1.1KVA APC


----------



## sygeek (Jun 3, 2013)

MICROTEK UPS 800VA

How's that?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm also able to get microtek 1kva for 3600 bucks, worth it?

Need to know this by tomorrow.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 4, 2013)

good one.

check if they give a good quality battery. Exide, etc...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> good one.
> 
> check if they give a good quality battery. Exide, etc...


The 800VA one or 1.1kva?

bump, need to know this urgently by evening.


----------

